# Looking for Wine Label Manufacturers/Printers



## briancl (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello Wine Making Talk Members! I am looking for Wine Label Manufacturers or companies that do printing for wine labels in large volume. Can anyone please lead me in the right direction where I can find these type of companies? I did some research on the large companies and there is not too much information related directly to wine label printing. Thank you for your time.

-Brian


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 25, 2012)

Brian, I've dealt with Steven Label for many years and they now own Gold Coast. I'm sure they can take care of any need you have.
Gold Coast

11927 Burke St., Santa Fe Springs CA 90670
Office: 562.698.6142
Fax: 562.252.0083

If you contact them please let them know that Mike from Jawco Graphics Sent you their way.


----------



## briancl (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you Mike. I will be sure to give them a call and mention your referral.


----------



## leeleepad (Oct 26, 2012)

search desktop labels . They send you samples of the sheets you are looking to buy.


----------



## Duralabels (Sep 25, 2013)

if you are looking label manufacturers then you must contact duralable graphic pvt ltd. They offers you every type of labels and stickers such as barcode ribbon, thermal ribbon, paper label, filmic label. They also provide the services of bottle label applicator . They provide the label importer and label exporter services as well.


----------

